# Modifier 77, Af, Ag



## jangely (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 2 different specialist in the same group (Cardiology/Pulmonology) seeing a patient in the hospital the same DOS. Both perform a subsequent visit based upon there specialty. 

The Cardiologist gets paid first what modifier do I use for the Pulmonogist hospital visit. 

Modifier 77 states procedure or services, but I think the AF modifier would be appended to the Pulmonogist visit if the Cardiologist is the primary physician on the case.

Can anyone help? What modifier would you use?

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------



## jans04 (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you billing for E/M codes ?  I usually use modifer 27 when our patient's are seen at the hospital by two specialists same DOS different dx.

I'll be using modifer 77 for 99214 our patient was seen by two physicians different DX on the same DOS. Does that sound ok?


----------

